# Party Reggae with TooNice



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

been awhile since i plugged the reggasms with TooNice so "_hears_" some video evidence of some of the outdoor stuff some ppl have posted of late. warts and all! 

our next shows are August Long:

*Friday, August 1st:* Barcelos, Wasaga 7-Midnight
*Saturday, August 2nd:* Muskoka Beer Fest and Olympics, Bracebridge Noon-3pm
*Saturday, August 2nd: *Blue Mountain, Collingwood 7-9pm

c u there perhaps!

*on the street in Orillia:*

[video=youtube;XZMBXTQojPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZMBXTQojPo[/video]

*playing on the street in Gravenhurst:*

[video=youtube;nKnJJsOMjNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKnJJsOMjNo[/video]

*playing at the Farmer's Market in Newmarket:*

[video=youtube;8wK7yFe2J88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wK7yFe2J88[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I actually saw you play in Gravenhurst a couple weeks ago. We were on our way back from Huntsville and stopped for the street festival. 

You guys were great, I would have stayed longer but my two four year olds were on a bouncy castle mission.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

wow! small world! that's so awesome and thx. it was a memorable day with that RIK! i woulda done the bouncy castle too but i'm already jumpy...


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

actually, here are ALL the TooNice dates for August. so tidy! some are acoustic duo/trio but most are full band. cheers!
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Aug 1 – TooNice | Wasaga (Barcelos) 7-11

Aug 2 – TooNice | Bracebridge (Beer Fest/Olympics) 12-3
Aug 2 – TooNice | Collingwood (Blue Mtn) 7-9
Aug 6 – TooNice | Collingwood (Molly Blooms)
Aug 8 – TooNice | Gravenhurst (Street Fest) 2pm
Aug 8 – TooNice | Midland (Boathouse) 9pm
Aug 9 – TooNice | Gravenhurst (Street Fest) 11am
Aug 9 – TooNice | Wasaga (Sweet Tooth Carib Fest) 7pm
Aug 16 – TooNice | Calgary, Alberta (Vern’s Bar) 8p
Aug 22 – TooNice | Thornbury (Bridges) 10p
Aug 23 – TooNice | Oro Ontario (Hardwood Hills) Noon-4
Aug 23 – TooNice | Wasaga (Wild Wing) 9p
Aug 29 – TooNice | Penetang (Flynn’s) 9p
Aug 30 – TooNice | Collingwood (Blue Mtn) 7-9


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

Gonna be a reggaelicious LONG Labour of Love weekend!


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Heading to Fitzy's tomorrow night.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

cool! fyi:it's not the crab shack (tho our good buddy is rockin' upstairs & is worth checkin out too) but fitzy's by the bay. it's a multiple band show. toonice headlines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

someone was nice enuff to take & then post a few band pics from last weekend at Blue Mtn!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/crismargarit/sets/72157648696913461/

and also a vid from a recent cold day at Pumpkin Fest in Port Elgin!
http://youtu.be/adfOE72ePG4

This Saturday October 18th, we play McReilly's (82 Dunlop St. E) in Barrie as an acoustic duo! Drop by if you are in the area & share a moment with us!

*other future shows include:*

_Friday Oct 24 - Midland (Boathouse)
Saturday Nov 1 - Collingwood (Iron Skillet, as part of the Collingwood Brewery Tour)
Friday Nov 7 - Collingwood (Casbah)
Saturday Nov 8 - Midland (The Study)
Friday Nov 21 - Collingwood (Casbah)
Saturday Nov 29 - Orangeville (Fionn MacCools)
Saturday Dec 6 - Collingwood (Casbah)_


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

also, i keep forgetting to plug that we've got one of originals up for a free download this month. just in keeping with the "spirit" of the season! enjoy! http://www.reverbnation.com/toonice/song/21523475-ghostbustah


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

The TooNice free download for November is *R.(e)I.P.*
grab it while u can & c u on the dancefloor! 
http://www.reverbnation.com/toonice/song/22198711-reip

*remaining November dates:*

_Saturday Nov 15 - Port Elgin (Wismer House)
Friday Nov 21 - Collingwood (Casbah)
Saturday Nov 22 - Penetang (Flynn's)
Friday Nov 28 - Terra Nova (Terra Nova Pub)
Saturday Nov 29 - Orangeville (Fionn MacCools)

_


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

our video for "burn" has now been posted at:
http://youtu.be/LfPLG5zi-S8

[video=youtube_share;LfPLG5zi-S8]http://youtu.be/LfPLG5zi-S8[/video]

u can also vote for it in the Wasaga Beach Film Fest here:
http://www.wasagafilmfestival.com/index.php?action=display&cat=51&mid=480&vid=167

here's how we plan to play out the old and ring in the new year with TooNice shows!

Tues. Dec 30 – TooNice Acoustic | Bracebridge (The Griffin)
Wed. Dec 31 NYE – TooNice Acoustic + DJ SKIP | Midland (The Study)
Thurs. Jan 1 – TooNice Acoustic | Blue Mtn, Collingwood (afternoon & evening sets at Jozo’s)
Sat. Jan 3 - TooNice Acoustic| Midland (The Boathouse)
Thurs. Jan 8 – TooNice FULL BAND | Barrie (The Fox)
Fri. Jan 9 – TooNice FULL BAND | Collingwood (Molly Blooms)
Sat. Jan 10 – TooNice Acoustic | Barrie (McReillys)
Tues. Jan 13 – TooNice Acoustic | Toronto (The Painted Lady)

and "burn" is available as a free limited time download at: 
http://www.reverbnation.com/toonice/song/21031957-burn


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

fresh for 2015! a new free TooNice download!
listen & pick it up here!
http://www.reverbnation.com/toonice/song/21523461-stop-that-train

shows on tap:

Thurs. Jan 8 - TooNice | Barrie (The Fox) 9:30 set as part of "new music night"

Fri. Jan 9 - TooNice | Collingwood (Molly Blooms) full band, full night of reggae starting at 10!

Sat. Jan 10 - TooNice | Barrie (McReillys) acoustic reggae duo all night!

Tues. Jan 13 - TooNice | Toronto (The Painted Lady) acoustic duo plays the big city! https://www.facebook.com/events/1071802999512556/


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

it may be the middle of winter but you can still warm up with some reggaelicious TooNice!

Fri Jan 23 Pipers, Thornbury, CA | 9:30PM
Sat Jan 24 Wismer House, Port Elgin, CA | 10:00PM
Tue Jan 27 Barnstormers (for an Open Mic!) Barrie, CA | 6:00PM
Fri Jan 30 Casbah, Collingwood, CA | 10:00PM
Sat Jan 31 Wiarton Willie Festival, Wiarton, CA | 1:00PM
Sat Jan 31 Fionn MacCool's, Orangeville, CA | 10:00PM


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

busy latter half of the month! hope to see U in either in Barrie, Toronto, Sudbury, Collingwood, Bracebridge, Penetang, Mansfield & Orangeville!
https://thehillsarealive.wordpress.com/2015/02/10/would-you-love-some-toonice-reggae-this-february/


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

ALL the March TooNice​ Dates! Hope to see YOU!

Thursday March 5 - TooNice | Collingwood (Casbah) 10p
Saturday March 7 - TooNice | Gravenhurst (Sawdust City) 8p
Friday March 13 - TooNice | Newmarket (Lion & Firken) 10p
Saturday March 14 - TooNice | Port Elgin (Wismer House) 9:30p
Friday March 20 - TooNice | Barrie (Local Gastropub) 7p
Saturday March 21 - TooNice | Huntsville (MillOnMain) 10p
Friday March 27 - TooNice | Thornbury (Pipers) 10p
Saturday March 28th TooNice | Orangeville (Fionn Maccools ) 9:30p


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

Drop by our site for all the April TooNice dates! Catch the Taste! https://thehillsarealive.wordpress.com/2015/03/31/toonice-april-reggasms/

*Friday April 3* - Casbah, Collingwood 10:00PM -_ 6 piece TooNice & dj skip sets!_
*Saturday April 4* - Flynns, Penetang 9:00PM - _Acoustic nite with congas!_
*Friday April 10* - Griffin Gastropub, Bracebridge 8:00PM - _Acoustic nite with bass!_
*Friday April 17 *- Townehouse, Sudbury 10:00PM - _Pre-Skipapalooza Party!_
*Saturday April 18* - The Fox, Barrie 9:00PM - _Skipapalooza V PARTY with various bands/djs!_
*Monday April 20* - Cherry Colas, Toronto 8:00PM - _4/20 party!_
*Saturday April 25* - Fionn MacCool's, Orangeville 10:00PM - _Pre-English Beat show Party!_
*Sunday April 26* - The Opera House, Toronto 7:00PM - _opening for The English Beat!_


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

TooNice currently has a limited edition run of CD’s available until they run out. The disc is a compilation_ (of sorts)_ of material that we’ve recorded over the years. 17 tracks in all for just $10! Hit us up at any of these upcoming shows in May for your copy! Of note, a show in Montreal*!*


Friday May 1 – Local Gastropub, Barrie 7-11p 
 
Saturday May 2 – Newmarket Farmers Market Opening 9 – noon 
Saturday May 2 – Sawdust City, Gravenhurst 8p 
Thursday May 7 – Bourbon, Barrie 9p  
Friday May 8 – Flynn’s, Penetang 9p  
Saturday May 9 – McKibbin’s Pub, Montreal 10:30p
 
Friday May 15 – Mill On Main, Huntsville 9:30p 
 
Saturday May 16 – Wismer House, Port Elgin 10p 
Friday May 22 - Casbah, Collingwood 10p 
Saturday May 23 – Street Festival Orillia 11-3p
 
Saturday May 23 – Study, Midland 9:30p
 

PS: here's a few vids from a recent show in Toronto! https://thehillsarealive.wordpress.com/2015/04/28/toonice-at-the-opera-house/


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

*June TooNice Dates!* Hope to see *YOU* out there!



*Friday June 12th* – The Brownstone Cafe, Orillia 9p https://www.facebook.com/brownstonecafe
*Saturday June 13th *– Session Toronto Craft Beer Fest, Yonge Dundas Square, Toronto 5-9 more info:http://www.sessiontoronto.ca
*Saturday June 13th* – Session Toronto Craft Beer Fest Awards show, Hard Rock Cafe, Toronto 9:30 -1 more info:http://www.sessiontoronto.ca
*Friday June 19 *– Speakeasy, Sudbury 10 -2 http://www.speakeasysudbury.com/
*Saturday June 20* – BeachVolleyball Tourney, Port Elgin Noon -4 http://www.pebeachvolleyball.com/
*Saturday June 20 *– Barcelos, Wasaga Beach 8-1 https://youtu.be/R_EBdjXFG20
*Friday June 26* – Pipers, Thornbury 10 -2 http://pipersthornbury.com/
*Saturday June 27 *– Flynns, Penetang 9-1 http://www.flynnsirishpub.ca/

more info at https://thehillsarealive.wordpress.com/2015/06/11/2596/


Hope to see YOU out!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

_july = east coast tour!_*

Fri July 10 *
Brunswick Sports Grill & Bar, Parry Sound ON - 9:00PM
*Sat July 11 *
Gravenhurst Splash Street Festival, Gravenhurst, ON - 11:00AM
Bass Line Station, Ottawa, ON - 9:45PM
*Sun July 12 * 
Pub St-Alexandre, Quebec CIty, PQ - 9:30PM
*Mon July 13 *
Pub Down Under, Saint John, NB - 10:00PM
*Tues July 14 *
Baba’s Lounge, Charlottetown, PEI - 10:00PM
*Wed July 15 * 
The Carleton, Halifax, NS - 9:00PM
*Fri July 17 *
The Levee, St. John’s, NL - 10:30PM
*Sun July 19 * 
Governors Pub And Eatery, Sydney, NS - 10:00PM
*Mon July 20 *
Plan B Lounge, Moncton, NB - 10:00PM
*Tues July 21 *
McKibbins Pub, Vaudreuil, PQ - 10:00PM
*Thurs July 23 *
Lee's Palace, Toronto, ON - 8:30PM


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

TooNice starts our west coast tour this weekend! 
check yer local listings!


----------

